# looking for work Akron/canton Ohio



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

I am ready to go looking to sub for someone pm me if you have openings. I just tuned up my truck and serviced my plow. 

Thanks ( i live in uniontown but will travel for the right price. I will go all over NE ohio.


----------

